# inosine pranobex



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

anyone no where or if you can purchase any these days

thanks


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

bump please


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

what does this do for you in bodybuilding terms i did a quick google search which says its used to stop the growth of cancer cells and tumours


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Its an immune booster of sorts, Borreson touted it years ago for running if you found you couldnt gain for some reason. His logic was that many of us are carying common virii, that show no symptoms as our immune system is on top of them - but only just.

So, by running a booster like inosine pranobex, and maybe a course of antibiotics, his reasoning was you could bolster your immune system to clear this hidden problem, thus freeing up your bodies resources to get gaining.

Borreson claimed to have done a couple of case studies of guys who hadn't gained in months - for them to make great gains after this therapy.

Have see it on one of the online pharmacies, but its one I havent used and don't like the look of...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Paul Borresen said:


> PREFLIGHT CHECKS COUNTDOWN TO THE STACKS&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> 10.
> 
> ...


He had a lot of ideas, some of them right out there - this one makes sense on some sort of level tho...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

That's fascinating. Nice one gents :thumbup1:

I have a mate who is always ill actually. Food for thought.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i have heard it works too, i have been run down with fatige and fungal infections on and off for 9 months and would really like to give something like this a try.

im off to see garry howells tomoz one of the guys behind biohazard see if he can help me out had a bad year just plodding along feeling quiet flat i havent lost though which is good


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

without a word of a lie, I hadn't gained for a while, felt run down, but after a time I started getting chest infection symptoms.

So I thought fk this, and ran a course of amoxyxilin.

Not only did the bug clear the fck off but I got a burst of wieght and strength gain seemingly from nowhere - hadn't changed gear, food, training, rest - nothing. Only difference was the ABs.

Now I am not saying ABs are anabolic, but if your body is fighting something it just can't shift, then the last thing it is going to want to do is build new muscle. Kinda like how no one has really built many houses since the credit crunch. Too risky to invest in.

There are other immune drugs, big market for them with AIDS etc, some of them might be worth looking at.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

amoxyxilin is a antibiotic though that also kills good bacteria in your body

and with the reccuring fungal infections i dont want that to happen as i already have a imbalance there

should hopefully have my hands on some pranobex by middle of next week


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

glanzav said:


> amoxyxilin is a antibiotic though that also kills good bacteria in your body
> 
> and with the reccuring fungal infections i dont want that to happen as i already have a imbalance there
> 
> should hopefully have my hands on some pranobex by middle of next week


I have subscribed to this thread mate as very interested, so update here how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

glanzav said:


> amoxyxilin is a antibiotic though that also kills good bacteria in your body
> 
> and with the reccuring fungal infections i dont want that to happen as i already have a imbalance there
> 
> should hopefully have my hands on some pranobex by middle of next week


This is true, but the negative effect is minor, temporary and worth it if it also gets rid of something bacterial lurking in the background.

Def interested to see how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I can only find one source for this stuff and it looks dodgy and is stupidly priced.

The antibiotics on the other hand are easier to find and sensibly priced.

RS - any reason you went for the amoxycillin instead of the doxycycline that he recommends?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

no worries will def let you no how i get on

rs even though you say its tempory i think with my problems it could be more long term

i am also cycling many other things and have been unable to take gear for 9 months only thing im ok on is half a ml of prims eod and pepptides

gotta check with the guy on when hes getting it for me but all his bodybuilding work is done in the states so he can definately source some its just a matter of when

some of the reviews i have read on paronbex sound very interesting

i have found a few sites that sell them but they say you need a priscription to order them.

on the other note apart from my stinking cold my thrush seems to be quiet good today iv started caprilyic acid, extra strong probiotics,eating raw garlic,and eating about a 1kg of natural yoghart a day along with everything else im doing lol costing a fortune


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> RS - any reason you went for the amoxycillin instead of the doxycycline that he recommends?


Well my primary reason for using was signs of an infection in my throat/lungs that I wanted to quash, and I had amoxycilin in my stash, so in it went 

Done the job, and it wasnt until a good while later that I realised that after the antibiotics, I enjoyed a burst of gains I hadnt seen in a while. This of course could be entirely coincidental.

However it could be that bug was with me a long time under the surface, and I only noticed when it started manifesting - so, once the ABs got it, freed up resources for growth - maybe, just thinking out loud.

He reccomends two types of antibiotic for his approach, I think one is wide spectrum, and the other specific to get a bacteria that the other one doesnt.

RE the Pranobex, it and drugs like it have antiviral qualities. If there is something underlying as Borresen theorised can happen, and it is viral, then anti biotics will not touch it generally.

I havent looked into it, but there are probably newer/better anti virals today borne through AIDS research - Paul Borresen wrote all this years ago.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one RS. Yeah, did notice that i.p is anti-viral. I'll have a look for similar products.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ba, what you looking for then, what problem you having

should have the paronbex by the weekend so i been told fingers crossed


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

glanzav said:


> ba, what you looking for then, what problem you having
> 
> should have the paronbex by the weekend so i been told fingers crossed


Where you getting the pranobex from, is it an online pharmacy (we are allowed to discuss those Ive been told)

Wouldn't mind getting some in the new year and running it anyway as a precaution, ala boressen, just to see.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

you heard of a guy garry howells behind all the paul boressen madness hes getting it shipped in from the states from me thats why its proving hard to get. should be good to go anyday now though i cant wait. next option is to find out if its made and give out in this country on prescription and ill see my source cos he can get any thats in the british drug dispensery book or whatever its called.Final option is to see my mates mum whos high up in a hospital she gets stuff.

its only for the damn thrush thats been on going for like 9 months even though its cleared in my mouth i still dont feel right with it,tongue goes white time to time things and drinks stick to my tongue and im not sure if its on my throat.

i have also ordered extra strong tablets off united pharmacies it says there for people who have bad chronic thrush and have tried everything else and its used for people with hiv and cancer buts its 7-14 days or something like that for shipping and im sure ill have to allow a few more days for xmas


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

glanzav said:


> ba, what you looking for then, what problem you having
> 
> should have the paronbex by the weekend so i been told fingers crossed


Nothing major that I'm aware of mate, but it sounds like it's a no-lose thing to try. Would also be worth a mate of mine looking at as he's always under the weather with lurgi.

I've also got a little bit of a recurring skin rash which occasionally produces a whitehead or two. Have been to the doctor and was given some fucidin cream which calmed it down but didn't get rid of it, so am also looking at an anti-b course too.

RS - I found some by googling but it was US based and was around $200 from what I remember.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

This looks potentially superb:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1239932/Veldona-The-20p-daily-lozenge-fight-cold-flu-bugs.html


----------

